# Hilfe beim Bootskauf



## kuhnikuehnast (17. September 2017)

Hi!
Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich meinen Bootsschein gemacht und sṕiele seither mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Boot anzuschaffen. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass sich ein Bootskauf ja verdammt kompliziert gestaltet! Während man beim Autokauf ungefähr weiß wieviel Ps usw. man möchte kann man schnell übers Internet eine grobe Preisvorstellung erhalten und dann aufgrund der relativ großen Auflage der Autos ein Auto kaufen. Bei Booten sieht das ja komplett anders aus! Wenn man da bei ebay etc. sucht findet man Boote, die (natürlich aus meiner "Laiensicht betrachtet" ) eigentlich nahezu identisch sind- nur das eine Boot kostet 3000€, das andere dann 20000...?
Evtl könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen! Worauf sollte ich achten, was habe ich vergessen, ...?
Folgende "Aufgaben" sollte das Boot erfüllen können:
- Urlaubsboot, das mitgenommen werden kann (z. B. ans Meer im Sommerurlaub)
- Wasserski sollte auch mal möglich sein
-Angeln natürlich auch (Wobei es jetzt kein primäres Angelboot sein sollte)
- ggf. Schlupfkabine und Toilette (Wobei ich nicht weiß in wie weit da noch ein Kompromiss in Sachen Spritverbrauch, Handling, Preis usw möglich ist?)

Folgende Eckdaten habe ich mir bisher überlegt:
- GFK- Boot
- trailerbar, um mit in den Urlaub, zum Angeln etc.genommen zu werden
- Außenborder (scheint mir in Sachen Raumangebot auf dem Boot, Verbrauch, Größe des Motors, ... irgendwie effizienter)
- PS- technisch dachte ich an was zwischen 50-100, so müsste doch auch mal Wakeboarden oder Wasserski möglich sein?
- bei 2 oder 4 Takt bin ich auch planlos? Mir wurde gesagt ein 2-Takter sei Wartungsärmer, es gelangt aber immer etwas Öl ins Wasser- folglich nicht so Umweltschonend? (bzw. "Bodenseezulassung usw. vermutlich problematisch)
- Steuerstand mit "Lenkrad"
- Trailer der auch ne 100 km/h Zulassung bekommen kann

Folgende Dinge sind jetzt primär kein "Must have" da sie ja auch nachträglich eingebaut werden können:
-Echolot
- E-Motor mit GPS um die Position zu halten
- Kartenplotter mit AIS
- Funkanlage

Wäre für Eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen sehr dankbar! So kann ich dann besser eingrenzen, wonach ich gezielt suchen muss, bwz. welcher Preis anvisiert werden sollte.

lg Kuhni


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Außenbordmotor mit Power Tilt und Trim


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

klingt ein bisschen nach Eierlegender Wollmilch-Sau... |kopfkrat :

Wasserski wirst du mehr Leistung als für ein pures Angelboot brauchen, für Wakeboarden gibt es spezielle Boote sogar mit Ballasttanks, um richtig Welle zu machen. Normalerweise: die ABs laufen bei 3000-3500 Umdrehungen ziemlich effizient, da sollte dein Boot auch beladen gleiten, damit du nicht ständig bei 5000+ Umdrehungen fahren musst. Hier kannst du gucken, was sich so ein AB bei Leistung und Umdrehungen genehmigt : http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/deutsch

Urlaubsboot klingt eher nach Bowrider, das sind die mit Bänken/Liegefläche vorne.

Kleine Pilothouse Boote sind zum Wurfangeln nicht so gut, zum Schleppen und Pilken besser geeignet. Toilette im Pilothouse -> da hast du keine Privacy, dann brauchst eher was mit Unterflur. 

Wenn du vorne eine Kabine hast, wie bei der Quicksilver Cabin, dann hast du wieder wenig Platz zum Angeln und auch keine Liegefläche.

Ich hab mir mal die Cap Camarat angeschaut, da war Konsolenboot mit Liegefläche und etwas Unterflurplatz, aber nicht viel, nicht sicher ob da ein WC reinpasst...

Meine Tipps:
1. noch mal genau überlegen und priorisieren
2. mal in Marinas gehen und schauen, was da liegt und Skipper befragen
3. als Erstboot ruhig gebraucht kaufen und Erfahrung sammeln, die Wünsche 

Ich bin so bei einem reinen Angelboot aus pflegeleichten Alu gelandet #6


----------



## TR22 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Hallo, 
ich könnte dir da die Drago Fiesta (oder Sorocos) Boote empfehlen. Ab der 660 mit Toilette. Hab davon auch eine u slippe sie auch immer. Auch für den Rest was du so machen möchtest zu gebrauchen. 

Gruß


----------



## Heilbutt (17. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Hallo,
mit solchen Gedanken spiele ich seit einigen Jahren auch immer wieder.
Bisher kam ich aber gottseidank immer wieder zur Vernunft und hab´s sein gelassen.:q
Die Unterschiede zw. Angel- und Spaßboot sind einfach nicht unerheblich. Da ist mieten zumeist deutlich günstiger, außer du hast vor so richtig viel Zeit auf dem Wasser zu verbringen.

Mein persönlicher Beitrag zu deinen "Anforderungen":
Auf die Toilette könnte und würde ich bis zu einer gewissen Bootsgröße verzichten. Durchaus luxuriös, keine Frage. Aber obwohl wir schon oft echt lange auf dem Wasser waren, hat bisher eigentlich immer das "große Klo" - oder in allergrößter Not mal ein kurzer Landgang getaugt...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## uwe Leu (17. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Hallo,
ich habe ähnliche Anforderungen an mein Boot gehabt und bin letztlich auch auf eine Drago 660 gekommen.
Als die "olle" Merkel 2008 sagte; das Geld ist Sicher habe ich es mir neu gekauft und Grundsätzlich nicht bereut.
Sehr gute Fahreigenschaften sowohl Kanalfahrt als auch offene See.
Wir hatte und haben viel Spaß auf Flusstouren; Urlaub; Angeltouren Ostsee.
Das Boot ist unter Dach auf unserem Hof und wenn es passt Auto davor und los.
Ich habe einen 140 PS Suzuki AB und würde von einem 2 Takter nur abraten (viel zu hoher Verbrauch/ Vergaserzicken usw.)
Ein WC Räumchen sorgt dafür das auch Frauchen kein Problem hat.
Der Trailer ist ein Brenderup 100 KM/H Zulassung und eine Achse, da viel Salzwasser halten die Bremsen ca. 5 Jahre.
Aber nimm Dir einen Bootskenner der GFK riechen kann mit, falls Du gebraucht kaufst, denn gerade bei gebrauchten Booten lauert der A..... überall.
Bei neuen der Marke keine Persening aus GR. nehmen ist Schrott.
Bei Innenanstrich wird gern gespart.
Viel Erfolg Uwe


----------



## allegoric (18. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Ich würde mich für ein Angelboot deutlich kleiner orientieren. Wenn man ein Boot kauft, sollte das handlich sein, gerade wenn es ein Trailerboot ist. Klar, wenn man ne 5-köpfige Familie hat, dann ist da eine andere Bootsgröße interessant. Es kommt mit Sicherheit auch darauf an, wo du wohnst und welche Gewässer zugänglich sind. Ich für meinen Teil würde mich so klein wie möglich, aber so groß wie nötig aufstellen. Die Diskussion der Rumpfform und des Freibords sind für mich die wichtigsten Kriterien. Für mich beginnt nach den ERfahrungen die ich mit Mietbooten und meinem eigenen gesammelt habe, würde ich auf einen Halbgleiter setzen mit einer Mindestbreite von 1,75m und Länge min 4,60m. Größer ist stets sicherer, aber steht auch der Handlichkeit entgegen. Die Entscheidung sollte auch mit oder ohne Kabine und Komfort überlegt werden. Ich für meinen Teil brauche nicht aufm WAsser übernachten, zahle lieber wenig Sprit und bin flexibel. Das sollte man nicht vergessen, wenn man "mal schnell Angeln will". ich habe viele Berichte gelesen, wo Leute ihr 6m+ Boot 1,5m verkürzt haben, um einfach schneller und flexibler unterwegs zu sein. GFK will gepflegt werden. Du solltest dir auch überlegen, wo du genau fahren willst oder ob es auch kleine Gewässer sein sollen oder ausschließlich große FLüsse / Seen und Meere. DAs ist viel Geld, was du da in die Hand nimmst für ein Hobby und das würde ich erst einmal ausreichend diskutieren. 


Ich würde mir keinen 2-Takter kaufen. Es gibt so viele GEwässer, wo die Bodenseeverordnung oder gleichwertiges gilt. Weiterhin läuft ein 4-Takter viel ruhiger und gleichmäßiger. Da gibt es zwischen 4-Takter und 2-Takter riesen Unterschiede. Bei allen namhaften Herstllern kann du nicht wirklich was falsch machen. Ich bin selbst Suzuki, Honda, Yamaha, Mercury in kleinen PS-Ausführungen bis 30 PS gefahren und kann nur sagen, dass jede neuere Generation immer ein Update zur älteren war und es sich lohnt die neueren zu kaufen. Im Vergleich zu Lautstärke und Verbrauch sind alle recht ähnlich. Die einen sind leiser, die anderen haben Komfortfeatures, die anderen verbrauchen bisschen weniger. Aber die Unterschiede sind m.M. nach nur marginal und ich würde mich lieber umschauen, ob es in meiner Nähe einen Händler gibt, der den Hersteller entsprechend warten kann, wenn ich selbst an meine Grenzen stoße.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Respekt, eine Drago 660 als Angelboot.... Ich hab ein 19' Aluboot mit Konsole, also knapp unter 5,8m, und find das beim Vertikalangeln zu Manövrieren oftmals schon fast zu gross. Dazu: ich angle auf der Tidenelbe im Hamburger Hafen, und ganz ehrlich bei Wind und Strömung das Ding mit dem Bugmotor zwischen Pollern etc erfordert schon Konzentration. Könnte mir jetzt schwer vorstellen da mit so einer Drago rum zu hantieren... vielleicht Übungssache, ich würde trotzdem erstmal nochmal über Einsatzzweg und Anforderungen nachdenken. Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (22. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Bin jetzt auch nochmal in mich gegangen... Inzwischen bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass Kabine, Toilette zwar nice to have wäre, aber aufgrund der damit einhergehenden Größe echt zu groß wird... Vermutlich ist dieser Wunsch auch durch die Regentage im Urlaub entstanden... 
 Konnte im Urlaub gestern noch ein Boot mieten und der Wunsch nach einem eigenen Boot wurde nochmal bestärkt. Hatten zu zweit (meine Freundin und ich) eine Marinello Fisher 19 mit 100 PS Honda Außenborder geliehen. Vom Fahrverhalten, Geschwindigkeit und Verbrauch war ich echt begeistert. Allerdings hat mir die Aufteilung des Konsolenbootes nicht so recht gefallen. Fürs alleinige Angeln wäre sie vermutlich topp. Durch den mittigen Steuerstand war aber ein "gemütliches Nebeneinander sitzen" nur bedingt möglich. V9n der Größe weiß ich auch nicht, da sie schon recht groß war. (bedeutet kleiner evtl auch gleich wackeliger im Wasser?) Der Plan ist Boot fahren mit 4 bis max 6 Leuten. Dabei auch mal Wasserski (spezielle Welle oder sowas ist da jetzt nicht nötig) und auch angeln. Irgendwie so ein Allrounder. Was würdet ihr da vorschlagen? Ein gutes Allround Boot, gerne auch gebraucht. Bzw wieviel Geld sollte man da preislich ansetzen um ein vernünftiges Boot zu bekommen das auch mal Spaß macht?
Also folgende Kriterien:
- 4Takt AB- mit genügend Ps(hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht) 
- Gfk
- 100 kmh Trailer 
- Steuerstand
- Bimini 
Den ganzen Rest (Persenning, Echolot, Anker, Rutenhalter, E-Motor, Funk, Wasserski Halterung,...) kann man ja auch noch nach und nach nachrüsten. 
Vielen Dank auch für die bisherigen Tipps! Die Drago sieht ja schon schön aus 
Lg kuhni


----------



## rhinefisher (22. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Hi!
Schau dir mal die Admiral Tuna an - für das Geld ein ordentliches Boot.
Beim Aussenborder würde ich dir unbedingt zu Yamaha raten.
Petri


----------



## allegoric (22. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

In der Bootsgröße kann ich dich nicht beraten, aber bedenke bitte auch die Größe des Boots auf dem Trailer und das entsprechende Zugpferdchen. Trailerstellen sind oft nicht gut ausgebaut. Das Boot kriegste immer rein, aber nicht unbedingt wieder raus. Die gleiche Frage solltest du dir stellen, wenn es um eine Unterstellmöglichkeit bzw. Stellplatz für Trailer und Boot geht. Wie das mit der Wartung aussieht, ob du da eine Fläche hast. Wenn es einen Liegeplatz gibt, ist die ganze Fragerei nicht mehr ganz so wichtig. Ich habe aber letztendlich an diesen Kriterien am längsten dran gehangen. So ein Boot ist schnell gekauft, aber das Drumherum sollte ausführlich bedacht werden.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (23. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*



allegoric schrieb:


> In der Bootsgröße kann ich dich nicht beraten, aber bedenke bitte auch die Größe des Boots auf dem Trailer und das entsprechende Zugpferdchen. Trailerstellen sind oft nicht gut ausgebaut. Das Boot kriegste immer rein, aber nicht unbedingt wieder raus. Die gleiche Frage solltest du dir stellen, wenn es um eine Unterstellmöglichkeit bzw. Stellplatz für Trailer und Boot geht. Wie das mit der Wartung aussieht, ob du da eine Fläche hast. Wenn es einen Liegeplatz gibt, ist die ganze Fragerei nicht mehr ganz so wichtig. Ich habe aber letztendlich an diesen Kriterien am längsten dran gehangen. So ein Boot ist schnell gekauft, aber das Drumherum sollte ausführlich bedacht werden.



Genau mein Gedanke! Deshalb wollte ich ja auf den Rat von erfahrenen Bootskapitänen zurückgreifen 
Wie klein "darf" ein Boot sein um noch ausreichend Sicherheit und eine gute Wasserlage zu besitzen ohne das man bei schnellerer Fahrt gleich Angst haben muss das Boot umzukippen oder zu kentern?

lg Kuhni


----------



## allegoric (24. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Das hängt ganz entscheidend vom jeweiligen Boot ab und das hier sollte man stets probefahren. Wenn du ein 100 PS Boot kaufen willst, hoffe ich, dass du schon den einen oder anderen "Dampfer" gefahren bist. Unter "kippstabil" versteht jeder was anderes. Wo ich sagen würde, dass ein 4,60mx2,80er Boot kippstabil ist, würden andere behaupten, dass erst ihr Pilothouseboot richtig was hermacht. Das ist zum einen ein subjektives Empfinden und hängt außerdem von den Maßen des jeweiligen Bootes ab, von der Rumpfform und der Bauart. Ein Schlauchboot schwimmt z.B. stets auf, Kentern wird mit dem trotzdem schwierig. Für mich wäre es aber zu kippelig. Ein GFK Boot liegt durch das recht hohe Gewicht zumeist "satter" wie ein Aluminiumboot. Wenn aber Aluboot ausreichen Alu verarbeitet haben, dann fangen die ab einer bestimmten Größe und Qualität ebenso an "satt" im Wasser zu liegen. Die Frage wird dir keiner so richtig beantworten. Nach meinem Empfinden ist aber jedes 5m+ Boot relativ kippstabil. Ich kenne zumindest keine Boot in der Größe, wo ich mir bisher Gedanken gemacht habe.

PS.: Kentern kannste mit jedem Boot ;-). Mit dem einen schneller, mit dem anderen langsamer.


----------



## DerIngo (5. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein Boot anzuschaffen. Es muss zur Not auch allein gut händelbar sein - es muss problemlos und schnell überall zu slippen sein - es sollte etwas Dampf haben und Küstenzulassung besitzen. 

Hab mir viel angeschaut und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das es ein Aluboot wird - geschweisst, nicht genietet. Ich habe mich langsam herangetastet - Grösse und Gewicht wären grundsätzlich egal - ich hab einen Defender mit sperrbaren Achsen, der zieht auch 7m Boote ohne Anhänger 3km durch den Schlamm |supergri

Kaasboll, Buster L und dergleichen - tolle Boote. Bei Buster stört mich das 1, 5mm Blech anden Seiten. Durch Zufall durfte ich an der Ostsee ein Linder Arkip eines Bekannten fahren. 4,60 lang und 1,85 breit. Es dürfen maximal 50PS montiert werden - bei diesem Apparat war ein Yamaha 70PS installiert. Das Boot liegt für mein Empfinden sehr sicher und bereitet auch auf der Ostsee keinerlei Probleme. Verwendetes Material durchgängig 2,4mm Stärke. Das Arkip wiegt samt Motor vollgetankt etwas über 400kg - spielerisch zu slippen und wieder zu verladen. Mit den nicht wirklich zulässigen 70PS geht das Teil wie die Sau - 38Kn/ 70Km/h - und der Rumpf ist nicht ansatzweise überfordert. Dann sollte das mit höchstzulässigen 50PS schon gar kein Thema sein.

Für mich und meine Zwecke ein tolles Boot. Das wirds wohl werden. Ist allerdings kein Schnäppchen. Ich bin nicht hauptsächlich Angler - bin hobbymässig Europaweit unterwegs und dokumentiere fotografisch alte Bergwerke, unterirdische Produktionsanlagen aus dem Krieg - nun sind halt Schnellbootbunker, U-Bootbunker, Seeforts und Gefängnisinseln dran


----------



## choppy (7. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Schau doch mal nach Sundeck oder walkaround Modellen, Hersteller gibt es ja viele da hast du eine kleine Kajüte wo dein Chemieklo Platz findet und man zur Not auch mal trocken unterkommt bzw. auch mal übernachten kann. 

Je nach Modell  gibt's viele bis wenige Verstaumöglichkeuten, eine praktische  selbstlenzende Plicht haben fast alle.

Das Deck  ist bei den meisten Modellen als Liegefläche oder abgewandelt als Angelplatform nutzbar.

Ich hatte vor drei Jahren mal was ähnliches um die 6-6.5m gesucht hab aber nichts gefunden, heute sieht es da aufm dem Markt schon um ganz anders aus.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Bevor man sich darüber Gedanken macht, welches Boot das richtige sein könnte, wäre gut zu wissen, wie viel das Gespann wiegen darf.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Na ja, bei Angelbooten in der Kategorie hier sollte das Gewicht nicht so die riesige Rolle spielen... mein Kaasboll 19 wiegt leer 600kg, plus 155kg für den Motor, rechne noch mal 50-100kg für einen Tank, Einbauten und ein bisschen Kleinkram, dann bist du bei 800-850kg. Ein 1.5t Trailer wiegt 300-350kg, macht summa summarum max 1200kg. Das dürfen die allermeisten Autos ziehen. Insofern IMHO nicht das entscheidende Kriterium, man sollte sich aber schon sicher sein, dass man die Slippe hochkommt...


----------



## allegoric (8. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Neben meiner PN auch noch einmal ein Kommentar zum Arkip. Da braucht man nur mal die Rumpfform sehen, das ist kein Boot für richtig Welle. Da fehlt mir der richtige V-Rumpf zum Eintauchen und die hohe Bordwand. Das erklärt natürlich auch die hohe Geschwindigkeiten, die mit dem Boot erreicht werden können. Die Teile sind genau wie die anderen Linder eher etwas für große Seen und Binnengewässer. Klar im Küstenbereich geht das, aber lass mal nur ne kleine Welle stehen, dann wars das. Die Verarbeitung ist bei Linder aber erstklassig. Da kann kaum ein Alu-Händler mithalten.


----------



## DerIngo (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Obwohl das Arkip mich sehr beeindruckt hat, muss ich in Puncto Freibord zustimmen. In der Preisklasse tummeln sich Kaasboll, Tinn Silver und Viking in 5-5,5m - da lohnt es sich über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Die genannten Hersteller arbeiten auch noch komplett in 4mm Materialstärke - Stabilität ist auch kein Thema. 

Habe mich gerade gefragt ob sich sowas für mich lohnt. Auf jeden Fall. Objektiv bewertet würde etwas Einfacheres und Preiswerteres reichen - aber wie das so ist, schaut man dann auf andere Boote die man richtig toll findet und ärgert sich. Einmal sowas in der Richtung Tinn Silver 550 Sport unter den Hintern geklebt und ich beguck nix Anderes mehr :q

Anschaffung ist heftig - wenn es einmal da ist sind die Unterhaltskosten eher klein. Haftpflicht und Kasko sind nichts Wildes - und was der Motor säuft weiss ich vorher. Der Spass den man hat wenn man Sowas ins Wasser kippt - unbezahlbar. Ich muss zur Boot nach Düsseldorf :q


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

auch sehr hübsch:

http://www.silverboats.de/silver-boats.html


----------



## allegoric (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Ich bin das Tinn Silver noch nie gefahren, habs aber auf der Boot in Düsseldorf gesehen. Für mich fehlt in dem Boot etwas die Ausstattung. ich finde, das war immer sehr kahl alles und mit wenig Funktion. Man muss halt viel selber Hand anlegen, dass es was wird. Aber das ist das Schöne an Alubooten, dass man zu jedem Metallbauer mit Aluschweißen gehen kann und zack hat man ein neues Bauteil. Ich war immer scharf auf ein Terhi Nordic in Vollausstattung, weil die Boote echt toll sind, wenn man nichts dran ändert. Aber genau das mache ich aufgrund des Angelhobbies viel zu oft. Wenn da mal was nicht  gleich so funktioniert, wie man sich das vorstellt, ist es verkackt. Beim Alu schweißt einfach was drüber oder nietest es zu und hast Ruhe. Also egal, was du da von Herstellern holst, man kann aus jedem Boot was feines rausholen. Als Adapter für "Spielzeuge" wie Kameras, Echolote, Tablets und Co. nutze ich Railblaza als System. Echt genial die Verarbeitung und man ist immer flexibel. Nur bisschen teuer ist das Ganz, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## DerIngo (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*

Habe gerade mal die Boote von Silver angeschaut - für mich käme das 540 mit Mittelkonsole in Frage. Hat keinen besonderen Grund - ich mag die Bauart halt. Silver bietet Alurumpf mit GFK Innenschale. Für meine Person keine Option - Alu komplett soll es sein. Geschmacksache - im Test hat das Silver Boot sehr gut abgeschnitten. Silver ist übrigens Terhi habe ich gerade gelesen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Angelbooten in der Kategorie hier sollte das Gewicht nicht so die riesige Rolle spielen... mein Kaasboll 19 wiegt leer 600kg, plus 155kg für den Motor, rechne noch mal 50-100kg für einen Tank, Einbauten und ein bisschen Kleinkram, dann bist du bei 800-850kg. Ein 1.5t Trailer wiegt 300-350kg, macht summa summarum max 1200kg. Das dürfen die allermeisten Autos ziehen. Insofern IMHO nicht das entscheidende Kriterium, man sollte sich aber schon sicher sein, dass man die Slippe hochkommt...



Den Defender habe ich überlesen. Ich dachte es geht immer noch um den Threat Starter.


----------

